# Where to surf fish on Virginia Beach



## ncsailfish (Jan 1, 2009)

My wife and I will be passing through Virginia Beach the weekend of January 17th. While this is definitely not a fishing trip, I plan to carry a rod with me and would like to throw in for a possible striper, bluefish, or whatever else may be biting. Could someone give me any recommendations of somewhere between Northern Virginia Beach and Sandbridge Beach where I could park a car and surf fish that is within reasonable walking distance? Also, if there’s one particular place that’s been known to hold more fish than another, please let me know. Any info. you can send me would be greatly appreciated! David


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

first, WELCOME. second, why not take a boat ride? that's your best chance.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Crab Creek, at the base of the Lesner Bridge. Parking is 4 bucks/all day and you have a nice stretch of beach you can fish off of. Not sure if anyone is catching much from the shore right now but since when has that mattered? It's called 'fishing' and not 'catching' for a reason! There are also a few piers close by you could go off of.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I am not familiar with the tackle shops in Va Beach. I am sure they can set you up with bait and where to fish. Maybe someone on here can name a few tackle shops and where they are located for you.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

reelfishin said:


> I am not familiar with the tackle shops in Va Beach. I am sure they can set you up with bait and where to fish. Maybe someone on here can name a few tackle shops and where they are located for you.


Ocean's East
Northhampton BLVD rt 13

Bayside Bait & Tackle
Shore Rd Rt 60 (close to the Lesner Bridge)

Crab Creek Outfitters
Shore Rd rt 60 (The closest to the Lynnhaven inlet & the Lesner bridge)

17th St Bait
17th St (closest to Rudee inlet and Va Beach)

Google these and get some numbers. 

Hope this helps


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

chefish said:


> Crab Creek Outfitters
> Shore Rd rt 60 (The closest to the Lynnhaven inlet & the Lesner bridge)


BTW, Crab Creek Outfitters moved their operation to the upstairs of Jimmyz Pizza, right there at the Crab Creek launch. Go say hey to Jamie, he's very knowledgeable and accommodating.

Skunk


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

OOOPs, I have been to Ocean's East.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd say park at Rudee Loop and fish the beach next to the rocks.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

also, 
bruces bait and tackle
general both blvd.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

Little Island Pier in South Sandbridge is open 7am - 5pm and free this time of year. Just dog sharks this weekend but a rockfish is always a possibility. You can surf fish there also


----------

